# Line ?



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

For a spinning reel what is agood main line and leader to use? Will fire line work as a main line? Or do most use mono? whats everyones fav. setup for float fishing? thanks for any help.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I use 6lb fireline... it floats and have never lost a float...has no memory, and slides off spool easy for long drifts.... but the only two draw backs are when the line starts to frey, its freezes together bad on spool. thats why ill reverse the spool when it starts to freeze outside and use the the otherside. and the other is it doesnt streatch. So fighting a fish gets alittle hard when u first start to use it until u get used to it. 
Another good thing that I like about it because it floats, when u get a long drift, or in fast flow, you dont have all the force from mono being under water when u set the hook so you get better and faster hooksets.... 
It has its cons and pros... But i have been using it for 4 seasons now and wont switch.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I like 10 lb. green or camo, which I just put on, and I love it, blends in real well.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sufix Siege
Siglon F
Raven Mainline
Cortland Endurance

All in that order. Typically any braid you use, after freeze up, will give you issues.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been using 8lb p line floroclear as main an 6lb viscious floro leader any takes on this going to put new line on spools this weekend looking for advice here too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> I use 6lb fireline... it floats and have never lost a float...has no memory, and slides off spool easy for long drifts.... but the only two draw backs are when the line starts to frey, its freezes together bad on spool. thats why ill reverse the spool when it starts to freeze outside and use the the otherside. and the other is it doesnt streatch. So fighting a fish gets alittle hard when u first start to use it until u get used to it.
> Another good thing that I like about it because it floats, when u get a long drift, or in fast flow, you dont have all the force from mono being under water when u set the hook so you get better and faster hooksets....
> It has its cons and pros... But i have been using it for 4 seasons now and wont switch.


Hey Steelhead Bob, I thought I was the only one using it! I agree with all you say and would add that I think you get a better fight with Fireline. Here, I feel that when a steelhead goes on a long run and stretches the mono there is a point where you don't feel tension and run the risk of having the hook thrown. With Fireline, it is easier to maintain tension and control the fish- if you can call it that.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

P-Line Hydrofloat + 6lb Florocarbon leader = Cats POOPER/BUTT/BOTTOM .


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

anybody tried the berkly vanish as a leader?I had alot of problems with it splitting and shredding a few years back,I now use suffix fluro and it stands up alot better.I also use a braid for a main line only I prefer powerpro.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to waste my money on the p-line cfx leader flouro but nothing beats trilene 100% 6#...i have turned some monsters with that stuff..I love it! For mainline I use optix. Its yellow and red and I can see it anywhere. Also floats pretty good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I used to waste my money on the p-line cfx leader flouro but nothing beats trilene 100% 6#...i have turned some monsters with that stuff..I love it! For mainline I use optix. Its yellow and red and I can see it anywhere. Also floats pretty good
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice post what r u using for leader 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry never mind just saw ur whole post. Thx good solution gonna try it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Suffix Elite and seige... in hi vis green and orange..


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been using the Sufix Flourocarbon in the smaller 50 yd spools last two seasons. I'm pretty happy with it.

To add: I don't use anything less than 12lb. mainline on the pin. The reason is for more options for leader material. I can leader up with anything from 10 down to 4 and I never find the need to go less than 6lb leader. I also like the feel of a stiffer/beefier mainline because it seems to have more water displacement and be easier to manage and mend if I have to. I haven't used Siglon for a couple seasons, but ordered some for this year because I found it in blue to match my reel....if you're looking for a great place for all kinds of gear check out this site for your drift fishing needs....Good Luck fellas... http://www.centerpinangling.com/


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm about to jump on that blue line....awesome! I could never find it before...thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't ever use vanish. It's god awful. So many problems with pre-mature line failure, ESP in cold weather. I use vicious and am
Very happy with it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im another one that has had a very bad expearance wit the vanish line for leaders. last year i lost some good fish and lures because of brake offs. for no reason. switched to seaguar leader and havent had another brake.

i like power pro for my main line. its a mid priced braid that i believe is good line. another line i really like is cabelas rip cord. i use ripcord 15 lb test for night fishing walleye in the river at dale hollow. works great. when i stop reeling and just drop my rod back reel slow i can feel the jig set on the bottom. i dont use a leader for this fishing.

i use the 15 lb rip cord for trolling on erie also. i use the smallest dipsy diver and run out 300 to 400 ft of line. we catch alot of 6 to 10 lb fish without having brake offs. i use 65 lb test power pro for trolling the big lite bite slide divers. then 17 lb seaguar for my leader. have had a couple of leader brakes where a rookie sets the hook or tries to trip the diver and it already triped. with the lite bites you just dont have to jerk the rod. any good fish trips the diver when it hits your lure. i have the lite bite set so lite that even the white perch trips the lite bite divers.

if and when i do use mono main line i use trilene xl.
sherman


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I like Power Pro for main and Stren Flourocast 4Lb. to 8Lb. for leader. Had Good luck with Power Pro braid main in the colder month's compaired to other brands. Also seems to fray less.


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Bob,

Thanks for the Fireline idea. been thinking about trying a new line. 

I've been maxima line fan. Then went yo-zuri hyb. clear 4#


----------

